# Clicking Colnago C 50



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

my c 50 has developed a clicking sound when out of the saddle uphill or going hard...
it seems to be in the rear near axle, not sure. it is not the seat, and only when pedalling forcibly not in coast mode. yet the pedals do not touch anything and the cranks and pedals are tight. any ideas ....it clicks as I pedal hard side to side at the same position of the cranks.................let me know what you think,


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Grease and tighten rear quick release lever?
Remove cassette and grease body?
Dab a tiny bit oil on spoke nipples?


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

saddle....clamp....seatpost...???


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I had something very similar to what you described and ended up being my crank cups. the mechanic at the LBS assured me he has used the correct locktite and torque on the cups. i did not buy it after taking the bike back to the shop at 3rd time. went to another bike shop and stood there while the took a look at the cups. they seemed fine, but, i asked them to take them off and reinstal them. well, the nosie is gone and it has been 3 months since then.

BTW, i only heard the noice going up steep hills and when out of the saddle efforts. very similar to your situation.


----------



## Turf (Feb 17, 2005)

*don't rule out pedals*

Riding Look pedals? I found it hard to imagine my pedals could make such a sound as I thought "my click" was from bottom bracket. Changed cleats and it stopped (for a while).


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks will try all


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

My right Campagnolo BB cup was also prone to unscrewing then I put a fair amount of Loctite 243 on that thread. I have only some 200 km after so still not sure is it resolved.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

I had similar on my C50 and could have sworn it was from the seat area, but as it seemed only to come when I was out of thr saddle I thought I'd try some carbon assembly compound on the bars/stem/spacers/steerer and hey presto silence. Worth a try.


----------

